# Best Achiver of the Year



## Harry1436114491

How about at the start (or any other time) an achiever of the year competion on here, someone who has made best gains or lost most fat or generally imporved overall.

Those entering would submit a photo at the begining of the year with say a newpaper as proof of date and then at the end of the year/period. With a prize for top three. Couple of guys on here like MXD and Yetiman are deffo contenders, but might be good to give people a little encouragement.

:first::second::third:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Not a bad idea, just have to have a tight system on proof. Good pictures with tape measures etc. Standard pictues in certain positions certain distance from camera etc.


----------



## Captain Hero

sounds good Harry!


----------



## squat_this

But then I would have to start going to the gym...:rolleye11 :blowme:

Joking aside, not a bad idea IMO. WOuld generate some good competition & banter, and might help motivate some people who struggle on their own.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

This was me in Jan, starting off doing some chin ups










a few thousand chinups later and some dbol this is me now!










Its all truth I tell you


----------



## Captain Hero

YetiMan said:


> This was me in Jan, starting off doing some chin ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few thousand chinups later and some dbol this is me now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all truth I tell you


Thats some tan you have acquired there Thor!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Captain Hero said:


> Thats some tan you have acquired there Thor!


Yes mate, far to long under the sun bed


----------



## hackskii

How about the best under-achiever? 

That sounds like a good little thing to do.

Maybe we can do a sponcer thing?


----------



## cellaratt

Not a bad Idea....but should put into more than one category...say a hardgains, weight lose, training for a show in that year kinda thing....the reason being that on a pound per pound kinda thing it might look like someones 100 lb weight lose is incredible ( and it is ) and someone else gaining of 30 lbs. isn't of equal achievement when if fact it is...see what I mean...


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> Maybe we can do a sponcer thing?


Sounds good, is that anything like having a sponsor scott?

As for the original question. I am all for it, BUT pictures can make people who have cut look better than those who have bulked as its easier to see the visual change as its all an illusion yet if someone goes smooth but puts 2 stone on then they dont look as good in print but would in reality

1 for cut to include comparible pictures and accurate stats

2 for bulkers to include comparible pictures and accurate stats


----------



## hackskii

I knew that didnt look right after I posted that.....lol


----------



## Lost Soul

hackskii said:


> I knew that didnt look right after I posted that.....lol


Thats ok, i appreciate you may have other things on your mind



hackskii said:


> *Maybe we can do a* s*ponce*r *thing*?


----------



## MXD

I'm truly flattered Harry


----------



## wogihao

These compitions are also exelent for suplement sales as many members will be motivated to buy sponsors products to participate as best they can in the comption. I think thats the real reasion behind things like body for life ect..


----------



## fozyspilgrims

wogihao said:


> These compitions are also exelent for suplement sales as many members will be motivated to buy sponsors products to participate as best they can in the comption. I think thats the real reasion behind things like body for life ect..


Like the pants:eek:


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Yeti as i thought you are lazy, fully extend the arms!!! No point doing half reps.


----------



## Ollie B

Captain Hero said:


> Thats some tan you have acquired there Thor!


PMSL!!


----------



## dmcc

hackskii said:


> How about the best under-achiever?


Can I nominate myself?


----------



## wogihao

fozyspilgrims said:


> Like the pants:eek:


Poseing trunks man - Poseing trunks..  Reds one of my fav colours but after the reactions that people have had to my man whore pants i wonder if a less bright colour would be better.

But the Red is victory colour. My wife thinks its good.:confused:


----------



## Wee G1436114539

wogihao said:


> Poseing trunks man - Poseing trunks..  Reds one of my fav colours but after the reactions that people have had to my man whore pants i wonder if a less bright colour would be better.
> 
> But the Red is victory colour. My wife thinks its good cause the blood doesn't show on them:confused:


fixed.


----------



## cellaratt

wogihao said:


> Poseing trunks man - Poseing trunks..  Reds one of my fav colours but after the reactions that people have had to my man whore pants i wonder if a less bright colour would be better.
> 
> But the Red is victory colour. My wife thinks its good.:confused:


Isn't it your whole intention to out...?.....why change...?


----------



## Golden Man

YetiMan said:


> This was me in Jan, starting off doing some chin ups
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few thousand chinups later and some dbol this is me now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all truth I tell you


Have you lost fat aswell


----------



## Golden Man

I too can add to the the achiever award as la-muscle have offered

me sponsorship/discounts.

Plus IM SMALL when I competing and do it for the love plus 2007 i got 2 seconds.So in my opinion I qualify for under achiever AS PEOPLE THINK SIZE MATTERS and achiver AS AGAINST ALL ODDS IVE SUCCEDDED and ALWAYS WILL:thumb:


----------



## RXnik

100% percent agree with this i think there are some amazing stories on this forum and some real achievements hopefully that would inspire others to do similar i think recongising someones achievement would be amazingly motivating to themselves and help them achieve the goals, only been on here for about 3 months and ive read some amazing blogs and journals keep it up guys maybe we could even throw in a small prizelike a tshirt some prepaid supps or give an award in person if we ever have a ukmuscle get together


----------

